# [APP] - Top 5 Must have apps - No Games



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Just like the title suggests, what are your top 5 must have apps on your phone. Here is to hoping we can each find another app we didn't know we couldn't live without. Here is mine:

1. Titanium Backup
2. Dropbox
3. ES File explorer
4. Quickboot
5. USAA


----------



## Maxx (Dec 12, 2011)

MIUI Locker (The Lock screen app from MIUI, it's epic)
DSP Manager (Comes with Cyanogen but have it installed on touchwiz , Makes music more awesome)
GoWeather ( Awesome clock widget and the app's not too bad either with nice animations)
Nexus Torch (Pretty useful and awesome strobe feature, Makes it like a strobe light xD)
ebay (Just to find some cool stuff )

Maybe not the most intersting sorry xD


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Nope, those are perfect.


Maxx said:


> Maybe not the most intersting sorry xD


----------



## Bbobarino (Jun 21, 2011)

Gman said:


> Just like the title suggests, what are your top 5 must have apps on your phone. Here is to hoping we can each find another app we didn't know we couldn't live without. Here is mine:
> 
> 1. Titanium Backup
> 2. Dropbox
> ...


I agree but on top of this list should be tapatalk
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree, and am using this for my reply. I say to that, I accomplish Tapatalk by my number 1 app - titanium










Bbobarino said:


> I agree but on top of this list should be tapatalk
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## riassan (Sep 4, 2011)

Top 5 
TB
tappatalk
System panel or spare parts- depending on need
Volume +
And a good flashlight app
These are must

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisbass (Dec 27, 2011)

1.tapatalk
2.pageonce
3.torque OBD2
4.rom toolbox
5.engadget

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I use USAA so pageonce is similar i would assume and I use the notification toggles for my flashlight. I didn't know about that car app, thanks!


----------



## chrisbass (Dec 27, 2011)

Gman said:


> I use USAA so pageonce is similar i would assume and I use the notification toggles for my flashlight. I didn't know about that car app, thanks!


Your welcome Gman...great thread BTW.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## cubarican84 (Aug 2, 2011)

Really? You guys must be kidding me with ES Explorer. Lol. Ever heard of Root Explorer ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

What does that do that es can't? 


cubarican84 said:


> Really? You guys must be kidding me with ES Explorer. Lol. Ever heard of Root Explorer ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SilentStrider (Jan 2, 2012)

1. TB (can't imagine a rooted phone with out this intelligent app, this app puts the smart on smartphones).
2. Xabber
3. ES strongs file explorer
4. Mercury MSN messenger
5. Tapatalk

Nothing is true....everything is permitted...


----------



## SilentStrider (Jan 2, 2012)

cubarican84 said:


> Really? You guys must be kidding me with ES Explorer. Lol. Ever heard of Root Explorer ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Root explorer is really good but I have try both RE and ES, and personally I prefer the later because of all the options you get....plus you can get to access Dropbox, sugarsync and box.net straight from with in the app with out having to install them individually thus saving you space! So its purely aesthetics from an individuals point of view!

Nothing is true....everything is permitted...


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

I just learned about propmodder and fruit cake maker might make it on the list


----------



## riassan (Sep 4, 2011)

Gman said:


> I use USAA so pageonce is similar i would assume and I use the notification toggles for my flashlight. I didn't know about that car app, thanks!


True on the toggles for flashlight.








Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Titanium Backup will be on everyone's list, and limiting the list to 5 apps will likely result in a lot of overlap. Excluding TB and a file manager, I would like to expand the list to everything I install regardless of rom:

1. Adfree
2. Audiogalaxy (take your _entire_ music collection with you)
3. Autostarts (prevents unnecessary apps from running in the background)
4. Dropbox
5. gReader Pro
6. IMDb
7. JamBase
8. Masqed Crusader (stores DNS lookups on your device & lets you choose between GoogleDNS & OpenDNS)
9. No-frills CPU Control
10. PowerMax
11. SD Maid
Other apps come and go, but those are my "must-haves"


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

TB is OK, but not worth $8 or whatever for one tool. Ever hear of "ROM Toolbox" by JRummy? Best $5 I ever spent - has a ton of tools and is constantly updated. Blows TB outta the water.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Just looking for lists of top five apps, not really looking at why others should choose your apps


----------



## js1n3m (Nov 21, 2011)

Gman said:


> Just looking for lists of top five apps, not really looking at why others should choose your apps


That is my top 5, and why.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## kangi26 (Jan 8, 2012)

Since TiBu is a given, I'm not going to name it
1. ADW EX Launcher(Or LauncherPro, which ever one is filling the theme need)
2. SMS Backup
3. Call Logs Backup & Restore
4. Voodoo Control
5. Google Music


----------



## wonner (Nov 24, 2011)

Not counting the obvious (TiBu, Root Explorer, etc.) and in no particular order:

System Tuner Pro
My Data Manager
Tapatalk
PowerAmp
BetterBatteryStats
CPUSpy


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

Root Explorer, wifi tether, ad free, astro file manager, amazon app store.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

In no particular order
- Waze
- Tikl
- System Panel
- Good camera app for the situation - Papercamera, Pano, Lapse it, HDR camera +, Picsay pro
- CPU spy


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Gman said:


> I agree, and am using this for my reply. I say to that, I accomplish Tapatalk by my number 1 app - titanium


What do you mean by this?

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

That I could restore tapatalk from titanium backup, so I don't have to have that app specifically if I also have an app that restores other apps. I now insert these types of apps into a ROM zip so I don't have to download titanium, SwiftKey, tapatalk etc. 


rossguy said:


> What do you mean by this?
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## rossguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Gman said:


> That I could restore tapatalk from titanium backup, so I don't have to have that app specifically if I also have an app that restores other apps. I now insert these types of apps into a ROM zip so I don't have to download titanium, SwiftKey, tapatalk etc.


Ahh I hear ya.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using RootzWiki


----------



## antiochasylum (Feb 2, 2012)

As everyone else said, TB and Root explorer I'll list my fav 5.

1. Quickpic
2. Camera Zoom FX - makes the GNex camera what it should have been!
3 Green Power
4 Handcent SMS
5. Manilla.


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Shady SMS 3.0, swipepad, audio manager, tasker, ttorrent

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

Is shady SMS as good as black book?


----------



## sLikk (Sep 27, 2011)

Mint
Google navigation
Tapatalk
Handcent
Google tasks
Doggcatcher

Sent from my futuristic phone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## scottx (May 15, 2012)

Titanium backup
Tapatalk
Root explorer
Dolphin HD
Thumb keyboard 4

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab (GT-P3113) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

Def. Tapatalk
Sportacular 
Any of the book readers (I have lots of downtime at work so it keeps me busy lol)
Apw Widgets
Dropbox

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50percent (May 27, 2012)

Difficult one, as I use a number of Apps for various things... but to name by Category my 5 are:

TapTu - I like the customization news feed, summarized view and share

TweetDeck - Still my preferred for Free Twitter and Facebook view, search & post (I do like TweetCaster but the adverts annoy me and i'm not paying for it)

Spotify - Still the best Subscription based Music Service available on many platforms including Android

Dropbox / Cloud Exporer (ok that's two Apps one by Dropbox the other by Alefsoft for SkyDrive)

Equalizer - If you listen to a lot of music or watch movies / YouTube this App can really improve the sound quality using a pre-set or customized Equalizer setting (by Smart Android Apps, LLC)


----------

